# Kill switch issue



## LuckyDad (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you all could steer me to some reading resources on how tractor kill switches work please.

I have a Husqvarna YT42XLS. It usually runs great except for one issue... sometimes, it won't start, won't turn over, nothing. I don't mean not enough juice to turn over. I mean it acts like the battery has been removed. If I roll the tractor around a little bit, sometimes it starts like a champ, sometimes not. Usually 2 or 3 good pushes and it will start. Once it starts, it starts just fine. Plenty of charge in the battery to start it right up, so I don't think it's the starter or the battery.

Yesterday, I noticed that engaging the parking break with the PTO off was not enough to keep the motor running. It stalled when I stood up, even with the parking break engaged. I tried a couple of times, finally gave up and just let it stall. And sure enough, I couldn't get it to start again.

I think the 2 are connected, that the kill switch circuitry is malfunctioning. Thanks for any help/insight you can provide.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The kill switch mechanisms vary among manufacturers. Most now use a small processor with sensors in the seat, the brake, the blade activation switch, etc., to detect the operator is in a safe position and all driven accessories are turned off before they will start. For instance, stand up with the parking brake locked, but the blade still engaged, and the machine will stop and the starter will not engage.

Because some switches are mechanically activated and located on linkages, and others are electrically connected to switches such as the blade activation switch, it will be necessary to trace out the activation points on your particular model of lawn tractor. The dealer's service department can assist you in identifying what to check, or you can purchase a repair manual for the particular model. 

Many times the use of a leaf blower to remove all debris from the tractor will be enough to solve the issue.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On that model. You have a ROS position,on the ignition switch.
It looks like a little tractor,with an arrow pointing backwards.It over rides the kill switch at the transaxle,so you can mow in reverse.
You have ,on the left side frame(sitting in the seat),a safety interlock switch,that is connected to the PTO,and ignition.
On the rear frame area,right side ,you have a switch that activates the Reverse kill .It is activated by the trans linkage,pushing in a small button .
This is the switch that is bypassed at the key switch.
Then, under the seat,is the operators ,or "dead-man"switch.
Some problems were reported on these tractors,as the transaxle linkage was out of adjustment,and would prevent re-starts.
When it does it,again,h old the key in the start position,while Jiggling the forward/reverse selector.
If it has 2 separate pedals ,for selection,try tapping each,as it turns over.


----------



## LuckyDad (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions guys. I'll try both next time I'm out there.


----------

